# Some trikes and a scooter from OZ



## Ash in OZ (May 18, 2013)

Hi guys an gals, I just found your great site and thought I would show a couple of pics of my 2 tricycles and one of my scooters. I dont know a great deal about any of them except they are old and kool, there is no head post name on the bigger red trike, but I believe it to be a Cyclops, the green trike I purchased last week is a Cyclops and is missing the front tyre and seat, apart from that it is in great nic with the label on the head post and yellow pinstriping everywhere, the little green scooter was given to me years ago as a birthday gift, the badge says it is a Red Flower from Shanghai China, I cant find any pics anywhere on the net to confirm its true identity, but living in Tasmania way down below the mainland of Australia I know it is rare and maybe the only one here. I would love to collect a few more trikes and scooters as I love all the old skool colectables from America, I also collect die-cast cars, garagenalia and am building a '57 F100 and collecting bits to build a '28 Model A Roadster. I have 2 other scooters and a pile of old bike parts and a kustom dragster/low rider which I will have to take pics of to show you all. Glad to have found your site, I enjoy looking at all your kool old trikes, cheers from Ash in OZ


----------



## ridingtoy (May 19, 2013)

Welcome Ash! Nice little collection you've started! I'll admit to not knowing much about Australian-made riding toys, other than knowing the Cyclops brand is from OZ. The red tricycle appears to have a newer seat on the frame. If that was a US-made trike, I would guess it to probably be a Junior Toy Co. model from the late 1940s to early 1950s and originally have either a metal (spring or springless) or rubber topped springer seat.

Dave


----------



## Ash in OZ (May 23, 2013)

*Added pics to OZ scooters and trikes.*

Thanks Dave for the welcome, I will find out one way or another the years and makes of them, here's another scooter I have had in pieces for quite some time, I threw it back together for these pics, I would like to restore this one soon. Im not sure of the make or year but Im guessing its a 60's era.
Cheers Ash


----------



## Rae de la Hoya (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Ash, this Red Flower Shanghai scooter came from my grandmother's garage in Orange NSW, has been there since the late 60's until it was given to me. Am about to put in on Gumtree to sell it but saw that you collect and thought I'd flick you a quick note. No probs if it's not for you, just looking to get rid of it as had been sitting idle in my place for a few years. Rae.


----------



## Rae de la Hoya (Jul 3, 2016)

Emblem


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 16, 2016)

1963 Cyclops catalogue illustrated the Dinkie Express for 3-5 year olds and Speedy Dinkie for 2-4 year olds. These models were made until 1965


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 16, 2016)

I reckon your other trike is a Cyclops Arrow, made between 1961 and 1964 with either 16" or 20" front wheel

Colin


----------

